# wireless usb adapter vs router??



## ELiTRiGG3R (Mar 16, 2014)

can I use http://www.flipkart.com/tp-link-150...ess-n/p/itmd8rrpdjyrtcwn?pid=USBD8RRP4ZEZVS98 or http://www.flipkart.com/tp-link-150...apter/p/itmdmnvjgpzysmzc?pid=USBDMNVGHVHZRFHR, to share the computer's broadband bsnl connection with my wifi tab, wierlessly...or are there any other complications or have I got it wrong, I just want to use the wifi whenever comp is on or use http://www.flipkart.com/tp-link-tl-...=b_1&ref=f253889a-ad8f-4c94-a477-2e3fd74f6474 to convert bsnl into wifi without turning on the power..huh?? reply ASAP


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 16, 2014)

Mrigank said:


> can I use http://www.flipkart.com/tp-link-150...ess-n/p/itmd8rrpdjyrtcwn?pid=USBD8RRP4ZEZVS98 or http://www.flipkart.com/tp-link-150...apter/p/itmdmnvjgpzysmzc?pid=USBDMNVGHVHZRFHR, to share the computer's broadband bsnl connection with my wifi tab, wierlessly...or are there any other complications or have I got it wrong, I just want to use the wifi whenever comp is on or use http://www.flipkart.com/tp-link-tl-...=b_1&ref=f253889a-ad8f-4c94-a477-2e3fd74f6474 to convert bsnl into wifi without turning on the power..huh?? reply ASAP



Yes both wireless cards should work fine with that router.

The computer doesn't have to be on to share wifi, only the router needs to be on.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 16, 2014)

Dent1 said:


> Yes both wireless cards should work fine with that router.
> 
> The computer doesn't have to be on to share wifi, only the router needs to be on.



I believe he was asking if he could share a wired connection via a wifi adapter without the need for a router.

This guide seems to think so: http://www.andornot.com/blog/post/H...ernet-wirelessly-with-a-Windows-7-laptop.aspx
http://lifehacker.com/5369381/turn-your-windows-7-pc-into-a-wireless-hotspot
The usb wireless adapter will work the same a laptop wireless card.

I've only done it the other way (sharing wireless to wired for my xbox when i lived in dorms.)  When i did it I just bridged the connections.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Mar 16, 2014)

can I just get the router and turn the pc off and still be able to use Wifi and FX-MGC you are right I have a wired connection..


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 16, 2014)

Mrigank said:


> can I just get the router and turn the pc off and still be able to use Wifi and FX-MGC you are right I have a wired connection..



That is correct.  The router would provide a better connection anyway.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Mar 16, 2014)

hey, I don't gt connected directly, I have to connect to the network after opening the pc...It is bsnl are yu sure that it will work?

listen to this review of the router "It is best value for money product and have decent range in my 500 sq yard house. Setup was easy and it came with installation cd and ethernet cable to connect it with computer.

However it gave me initial problem with my bsnl adsl modem.
I could browse most sites but could not access some sites like yahoo and nokia official site.

I contacted usa representative and they told me that reduce mtu size by 20 or 40 and it worked for me .

go to tplinklogin (dot)net ,add user name and password you created (default is admin ,admin)
go to network:-wan:-advanced:-mtu size :-reduce it by 20 or 40

(default was 1480 ,i reduced 20 and saved it as 1460 and it worked)" I think that I also have adsl bu I don't get how the connection would be connected without the pc? I have the UL750 PLan


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 16, 2014)

Mrigank said:


> hey, I don't gt connected directly, I have to connect to the network after opening the pc...It is bsnl are yu sure that it will work?



You may need to contact your bsnl provider for configuration information but it should work.  May be worth it to ask before buying a router.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, I know that they sell a wifi modem and I am 100% sure that they will recommend me to buy it in the review posted by two peple both of them seem to have the same adsl modem as me

I have the password and id listen to these revies "Anybody interested for a budget entry level router, go for this baby. damn easy to set up, follow the instruction cd and ur home would be wifi ready in a jiffy. I use a BSNL connection with this router and have faced no trouble so far. Only issue seems to be bandwidth allocation which you can easily solve . 
go to tplinklogin.net ,add user name and password you created (default is admin ,admin)
go to network:-wan:-advanced:-mtu size :- i reduced it to 576(default 1480)
A few bank websites, vodafone website were otherwise not loading"
 "It is best value for money product and have decent range in my 500 sq yard house. Setup was easy and it came with installation cd and ethernet cable to connect it with computer.

However it gave me initial problem with my bsnl adsl modem.
I could browse most sites but could not access some sites like yahoo and nokia official site.

I contacted usa representative and they told me that reduce mtu size by 20 or 40 and it worked for me .

go to tplinklogin (dot)net ,add user name and password you created (default is admin ,admin)
go to network:-wan:-advanced:-mtu size :-reduce it by 20 or 40

(default was 1480 ,i reduced 20 and saved it as 1460 and it worked)"
"ossum product received this within 3 days and with extremely easy installation process for setting up wifi i am using bsnl adsl modem and initially i had a problem that i was unable to access few sites like yahoo,microsoft,etcc then i had to change the mtu size to 1460(default is 1480) after changing i had to restart the laptop then the problem was solved  everything else is perfect speed is amazing this is the best router in market for home purpose

to change MTU size go to 192.168.0.1 default username password is admin,admin then network>WAN>advanced"

modem model no is DNA -A201BEI, it is a type 1 modem

take a look at this http://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/146681-wi-fi-type-1-modem.html

here, is everything all right for router?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2014)

How is this ran to your house? Fiber? Coax? Analog line?


----------



## McSteel (Mar 16, 2014)

This is obviously DSL carried over a phone line... You'd need to have a router capable of dialing a PPPoE connection, seeing how the modem you have is in bridge mode. The TP-Link TL-WR740N that you linked may not be capable of doing that, but you could flash Gargoyle firmware on it, which supports WAN via PPPoE dial-in. TP-Link is kind enough to acknowledge the importance of open-source linux-based custom firmware, so you're not voiding your warranty by flashing Gargoyle/OpenWRT or DD-WRT on your router.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Mar 16, 2014)

analog line, also take a look here http://www.tp-link.in/article/?faqid=86

see here is some screen shots about the steps given in the site ...at my pc... Here, If I change the connection type, will it work?Do you all want to see anything else?



McSteel said:


> This is obviously DSL carried over a phone line... You'd need to have a router capable of dialing a PPPoE connection, seeing how the modem you have is in bridge mode. The TP-Link TL-WR740N that you linked may not be capable of doing that, but you could flash Gargoyle firmware on it, which supports WAN via PPPoE dial-in. TP-Link is kind enough to acknowledge the importance of open-source linux-based custom firmware, so you're not voiding your warranty by flashing Gargoyle/OpenWRT or DD-WRT on your router.


PLEASE READ THIS REVIEW AND GIVE YOUR OPINION ASAP
love this product . got in 3 days only . i love this router . this was the birthday gift to myself and i am not disappointed at all . this is the best . i got it for Rs.895 .
if you guys wanted a router well your search ends here . buy this right now . 
installation was little difficult . but follow steps and you will succeed easily . 

welll these are configuration steps follow step by step :

(use this to route my BSNL modem which was working on bridging )

(Before setting please write your ISP username and PASSWORD somewhere ,)
1.first connect router with pc . do not plug your modem port . 
2.go to tplinklogin.net . username and password ADMIN (by default).
3. QUICK SETUP-->NEXT-->use dynamic ip.THEN next -->in mac clone select NO
then set a name for your wifi . select WPA security and put a password (for connecting with your WIFI )
THEN reboot.

Save from IP confliction
go to NETWORK -- LAN -- change ip address to 192.168.x.x (x can be anything here)
so if you want to login to this page again you will use 192.168.x.x (not 192.168.0.1)
again reboot .

Now connect your cable of modem to the router .( WAN PORT marked in blue color.)

now after connecting CABLE of your modem to BLUE port you will see your IP and and gateway in STATUS . 

DISABLE QSS .

ANY PROBLEM . FEEL free to contact .

chaitanya.thakre@gmail.com (facebook + gmail )

please prefer FACEBOOK . or whatsappp "+918989401177"


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 16, 2014)

Mrigank, please learn to use multiquote and edit functions, any more quadruple posts and I shall start deleting them, I have better things to do then follow you merging all of your posts.  Thank you.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Mar 16, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Mrigank, please learn to use multiquote and edit functions, any more quadruple posts and I shall start deleting them, I have better things to do then follow you merging all of your posts.  Thank you.


 can you help me?


----------

